# The Greatest Musical Act of All Time - Voting Tournament (ALL NOMINATIONS HERE!)



## TheSeer91 (Nov 2, 2010)

Abba


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Someone should nominate The Rolling Stones to give The Beatles some competition. And did people forget about Michael Jackson just because he died?
I nominate Lindsey Stirling.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

What about Psy too? LOL Gangnam Style


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

We now have twenty nominations!

1. Bob Dylan (nominated by @_Who_)
2. Louis Armstrong (nominated by @_Dear Sigmund_)
3. Pink Floyd (nominated by @_FlightsOfFancy_)
4. Beethoven (nominaed by @_Orchidion_)
5. Black Sabbath (nominated by @_Kito_)
6. Charlie Parker (nominated by @_Meritocrat_)
7. Pixies (nominated by @_Arclight_)
8. David Bowie (nominated by @_thismustbetheplace_)
9. The Grateful Dead (nominated by @_Brian1_)
10. The Beatles (nominated by @_Nostalgic_)
11. Miles Davis (nominated by @_KindOfBlue06_)
12. Streetlight Manifesto (nominated by @_Sporadic Aura_)
13. Sigur Ros (nominated by @_AyaSullivan_)
14. The Velvet Underground (nominated by @_Debaser_)
15. Radiohead (nominated by @_UndercoverInstigator_)
16. The Doors (nominated by @_Rainbow_)
17. Led Zeppelin (nominated by @_Ananael_)
18. Queen (nominated by @_TwistedM_)
19. ABBA (nominated by @TheSeer91)
20. Lindsey Stirling (nominated by @_Stelliferous_)


----------



## Nostalgic (Jul 20, 2010)

@Stelliferous

I'm waiting to see someone nominate Michael Jackson too. Love him or hate him, he was a legendary performer.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

nostalgic said:


> @_stelliferous_
> 
> i'm waiting to see someone nominate michael jackson too. Love him or hate him, he was a legendary performer.


I meant to fully capitalize Legendary.. but it won't let me so nevermind I guess?


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Bump.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

You guys ought to spread the word about this thread! Advertise it in your signatures if you wish.


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

Mmmm Can it be any singer?
If so then I'd say someone of the modern era and nominate Adele and Beyonce


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Mzansi said:


> Mmmm Can it be any singer?
> If so then I'd say someone of the modern era and nominate Adele and Beyonce


Only one nomination per poster. Gotta settle on one of the two.


----------



## Nostalgic (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm also waiting to see someone nominate Frank Sinatra. He's still appreciated to this day. And when my grandma went to see him in concert, she passed out, that's how epic he is. :laughing:


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Only one nomination per poster. Gotta settle on one of the two.


I'm going to blaze a new trail and pick Tina Turner.
She is the definition of powerful and beautiful in her singing.


----------



## tbolt33 (Aug 3, 2013)

The point of this thread is too subjective.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

tbolt33 said:


> The point of this thread is too subjective.


The threads more or less just for fun.


----------



## Praying Mantis (Nov 14, 2012)

Let's go waaaay back. I nominate Johann Sebastian Bach. Someone needs to represent the Baroque.

There's so much more to choose from. We need a Jackson, a Rolling Stone, a Presley, an etc.


----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)

*Led Zeppelin*















[/URL]




















​


----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)

tbolt33 said:


> The point of this thread is too subjective.


Yes.



Sporadic Aura said:


> The threads more or less just for fun.


No.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

tbolt33 said:


> The point of this thread is too subjective.


Taste in music is subjective, is it not? The whole point of the thread is so you can nominate your favourite and see how far it can go in the tournament. It's a poll of popular choice.



Sporadic Aura said:


> The threads more or less just for fun.


Yes, exactly.



Praying Mantis said:


> Let's go waaaay back. I nominate Johann Sebastian Bach. Someone needs to represent the Baroque.


Got it down.



Oak said:


> *Led Zeppelin*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Already nominated by @Ananael.


----------



## tbolt33 (Aug 3, 2013)

Oak said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> No.


By the way, from at movie is that gif? I know it's from a Japanese anime film about demons or spirits of nature but I can't remember.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Is Jimi Hendrix down? He needs to get down.  pun intended.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

I almost want to change my nomination to: @*Monsieur Melancholy *


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Stelliferous said:


> I almost want to change my nomination to: @*Monsieur Melancholy *


You're too kind. I'd get creamed in the first round.


----------



## Orchidion (Jan 3, 2013)

The list so far is not that bad, but a bit too focused on western music of the 20th century, mainly Rock/Pop. I have already voted but I´d like to throw some names in, perchance someone will acknowledge one of the proposed artists and nominate him. Ok here just some names of bands/composers I admire or deem worthy of being nominated here.

Bathory, Opeth, Burzum, Emperor, Summoning, Slayer, Falkenbach, Limbonic Art, Death, Satanic Warmaster, Horna

King Crimson, Iron Maiden, Joy Division, Hawkwind, 

Bach, Ligeti, Bartok, Wagner, Prokofiev, Shostakovich, Scriabin, Debussy

John Coltrane, Dancers of Bali, Dead Can Dance, John Zorn, Cocteau Twins, Biosphere


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

I nominate T-Pain.


----------



## februarystars (Aug 22, 2012)

I'll nominate the Rolling Stones, if no-one else has


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

That makes 32.

You guys want to start the tournament now or go for 64?


----------



## The Whirlwind (Jun 1, 2012)

Seeing as Dream Theater has already been nominated, I'll just add even more Prog to the bracket.

I'll nominate Transatlantic (for semi-obvious reasons).


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

64 may be another few months?


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Stelliferous said:


> 64 may be another few months?


Not really. It only took us a month to get 32.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Not really. It only took us a month to get 32.


But it's been getting slower and slower.


----------



## Ecoas (Jul 28, 2013)

I Nominate Rush


----------



## Adrift (Apr 5, 2011)

The best band of the 80s (which happens to be the best decade of music): Huey Lewis and the News


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Current list of nominations:

1. Bob Dylan (nominated by @_Who_)
2. Louis Armstrong (nominated by @_Dear Sigmund_)
3. Pink Floyd (nominated by @_FlightsOfFancy_)
4. Beethoven (nominaed by @_Orchidion_)
5. Black Sabbath (nominated by @_Kito_)
6. Charlie Parker (nominated by @_Meritocrat_)
7. Pixies (nominated by @_Arclight_)
8. David Bowie (nominated by @_thismustbetheplace_)
9. The Grateful Dead (nominated by @_Brian1_)
10. The Beatles (nominated by @_Nostalgic_)
11. Miles Davis (nominated by @_KindOfBlue06_)
12. Streetlight Manifesto (nominated by @_Sporadic Aura_)
13. Sigur Ros (nominated by @_AyaSullivan_)
14. The Velvet Underground (nominated by @_Debaser_)
15. Radiohead (nominated by @_UndercoverInstigator_)
16. The Doors (nominated by @_Rainbow_)
17. Led Zeppelin (nominated by @_Ananael_)
18. Queen (nominated by @TwistedMuses)
19. ABBA (nominated by @TheSeer91
20. Lindsey Stirling (nominated by @_Stelliferous_)
21. Tina Turner (nominated by @_Mzansi_)
22. Johann Sebastian Bach (nominated by @_Praying Mantis_)
23. Neil Young (nominated by @_Oak_)
24. The Who (nominated by @_CaptSwan_)
25. Metallica (nominated by @_benr3600_)
26. Pearl Jam (nominated by @_dargj2_)
27. Tom Waits (nominated by @_Accidie_)
28. Michael Jackson (nominated by @_omgitsangela_)
29. Dinosaur Jr. (nominated by @_Frosty_)
30. Dream Theater (nominated by @_Infinnacage_)
31. T-Pain (nominated by @_phony_)
32. The Rolling Stones (nominated by @_februarystars_)
33. Transatlantic (nominated by @_The Whirlwind_)
34. Rush (nominated by @_Ecoas_)
35. Huey Lewis and the News (nominated by @_Adrift_)


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

LOL T-Pain.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Current list of nominations:
> 
> 1. Bob Dylan (nominated by @_Who_)
> 2. Louis Armstrong (nominated by @_Dear Sigmund_)
> ...


I see a lot of people with a great taste in music... Can't wait to see who this will be settled.


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm gonna have to be an oddball and nominate _Panic at the Disco_.




Not the best example of their music, but I figured that someone might recognize this song before most others.


----------



## Unforeseen Challenges (Nov 12, 2012)

I will nominate *U2.*


----------



## VisitorFromThe11thD (Mar 30, 2013)

I will nominate Sergei Rachmaninoff.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

QrivaN said:


> I'm gonna have to be an oddball and nominate _Panic at the Disco_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only remember their song about the cheating bride. Damn good song though. =p


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Sporadic Aura said:


> I only remember their song about the cheating bride. Damn good song though. =p


"I Write Sins Not Tragedies"?


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

I see unfortunate bias creeping in. So I nominate Mozart.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Keep the nominations coming! Just 25 more spots to fill!


----------



## Principia (Sep 13, 2013)

I'll nominate Frederic "Monsieur Melancholy" Chopin. Not necessarily that I think he's the greatest musical act of all time, but he definitely deserves to be in the competition.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm very surprised Nirvana hasn't been nominated. Not that I'm suggesting someone nominate them, I'm neutral. Just surprised.


----------



## runnerveran (Dec 19, 2011)

I'll nominate Nujabes.


----------



## madcapshambleton (Jun 8, 2013)

thismustbetheplace said:


> Actually I'll nominate David Bowie. I didn't realize the Beatles weren't nominated yet, but I'm sure someone else will nominate them.


I second David Bowie! 
BOWIE FTW


----------



## gestalt (Feb 15, 2011)

mahavishnu orchestra! : D


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

1. Bob Dylan (nominated by @_Who_)
2. Louis Armstrong (nominated by @_Dear Sigmund_)
3. Pink Floyd (nominated by @_FlightsOfFancy_)
4. Beethoven (nominaed by @_Orchidion_)
5. Black Sabbath (nominated by @_Kito_)
6. Charlie Parker (nominated by @_Meritocrat_)
7. Pixies (nominated by @_Arclight_)
8. David Bowie (nominated by @_thismustbetheplace_)
9. The Grateful Dead (nominated by @_Brian1_)
10. The Beatles (nominated by @_Nostalgic_)
11. Miles Davis (nominated by @_KindOfBlue06_)
12. Streetlight Manifesto (nominated by @_Sporadic Aura_)
13. Sigur Ros (nominated by @_AyaSullivan_)
14. The Velvet Underground (nominated by @_Debaser_)
15. Radiohead (nominated by @_UndercoverInstigator_)
16. The Doors (nominated by @_Rainbow_)
17. Led Zeppelin (nominated by @_Ananael_)
18. Queen (nominated by @_TwistedMuses_)
19. ABBA (nominated by @_TheSeer91_)
20. Lindsey Stirling (nominated by @_Stelliferous_)
21. Tina Turner (nominated by @_Mzansi_)
22. Johann Sebastian Bach (nominated by @_Praying Mantis_)
23. Neil Young (nominated by @_Oak_)
24. The Who (nominated by @_CaptSwan_)
25. Metallica (nominated by @_benr3600_)
26. Pearl Jam (nominated by @_dargj2_)
27. Tom Waits (nominated by @_Accidie_)
28. Michael Jackson (nominated by @_omgitsangela_)
29. Dinosaur Jr. (nominated by @_Frosty_)
30. Dream Theater (nominated by @_Infinnacage_)
31. T-Pain (nominated by @_phony_)
32. The Rolling Stones (nominated by @_februarystars_)
33. Transatlantic (nominated by @_The Whirlwind_)
34. Rush (nominated by @_Ecoas_)
35. Huey Lewis and the News (nominated by @_Adrift_)
36. Panic! at the Disco (nominated by @_QrivaN_)
37. U2 (nominated by @_Unforeseen Challenges_)
38. Sergei Rachmaninoff (nominated by @_VisitorFromThe11thD_)
39. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (nominated by @_Snow Leopard_)
40. Frederic Chopin (nominated by @_Principia_)
41. Nujabes (nominated by @_runnerveran_)
42. Mahavishnu Orchestra (nominated by @_gestalt_)

Come on guys, only 22 more nominations need to be made before we can start the tournament!​


----------



## losersalwayzwin (Mar 14, 2013)

Pink


----------



## Protagoras (Sep 12, 2010)

Alrighty then, just to get things moving, and because I nonetheless admire this man both as an artist and as a person:

Frank Zappa


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

Aw, there are like a hundred different artists I want to nominate. But I'll go with Nick Drake.


----------



## Nackle1 (Apr 26, 2012)

I can only imagine no one else will nominate this band. But I'm going with *The Replacements *​(I'm so obsessed I have their CD as my avatar!!)


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Velasquez said:


> Aw, there are like a hundred different artists I want to nominate. But I'll go with Nick Drake.


I came here to nominate Nick Drake...thanks, now I get a second choice. 

I'm going to nominate *Talk Talk*.

I want to suggest that someone else nominate Can.


----------



## CBC (May 9, 2011)

I nominate Ol' Blue Eyes:


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

I'll nominate Richard Wagner, because of his enormous cultural and historical importance.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks guys. That makes 49 nominations. Only fifteen more needed.


----------



## claude (Aug 20, 2009)

Since the other bands I would nominate from what I've read of the thread have already been nominated I'm gonna go with the talking heads. hopefully they're not taken.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Okay guys, that makes fifty. Just so you're all aware, here's the list of nominees and nominators:

1. Bob Dylan (nominated by @Who)
2. Louis Armstrong (nominated by @Dear Sigmund)
3. Pink Floyd (nominated by @FlightsOfFancy)
4. Beethoven (nominaed by @Orchidion)
5. Black Sabbath (nominated by @Kito)
6. Charlie Parker (nominated by @Meritocrat)
7. Pixies (nominated by @Arclight)
8. David Bowie (nominated by @thismustbetheplace)
9. The Grateful Dead (nominated by @Brian1)
10. The Beatles (nominated by @Nostalgic)
11. Miles Davis (nominated by @KindOfBlue06)
12. Streetlight Manifesto (nominated by @Sporadic Aura)
13. Sigur Ros (nominated by @AyaSullivan)
14. The Velvet Underground (nominated by @Debaser)
15. Radiohead (nominated by @UndercoverInstigator)
16. The Doors (nominated by @Rainbow)
17. Led Zeppelin (nominated by @Ananael)
18. Queen (nominated by @TwistedMuses)
19. ABBA (nominated by @TheSeer91)
20. Lindsey Stirling (nominated by @Stelliferous)
21. Tina Turner (nominated by @Mzansi)
22. Johann Sebastian Bach (nominated by @Praying Mantis)
23. Neil Young (nominated by @Oak)
24. The Who (nominated by @CaptSwan)
25. Metallica (nominated by @benr3600)
26. Pearl Jam (nominated by @dargj2)
27. Tom Waits (nominated by @Accidie)
28. Michael Jackson (nominated by @omgitsangela)
29. Dinosaur Jr. (nominated by @Frosty)
30. Dream Theater (nominated by @Infinnacage)
31. T-Pain (nominated by @phony)
32. The Rolling Stones (nominated by @februarystars)
33. Transatlantic (nominated by @The Whirlwind)
34. Rush (nominated by @Ecoas)
35. Huey Lewis and the News (nominated by @Adrift)
36. Panic! at the Disco (nominated by @QrivaN)
37. U2 (nominated by @Unforeseen Challenges)
38. Sergei Rachmaninoff (nominated by @VisitorFromThe11thD)
39. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (nominated by @Snow Leopard)
40. Frederic Chopin (nominated by @Principia)
41. Nujabes (nominated by @runnerveran)
42. Mahavishnu Orchestra (nominated by @gestalt)
43. P!nk (nominated by @losersalwayzwin)
44. Frank Zappa (nominated by @Protagoras)
45. Nick Drake (nominated by @Velasquez)
46. The Replaements (nominated by @Nackle1)
47. Talk Talk (nominated by @Selene)
48. Frank Sinatra (nominated by @Stanislas)
49. Richard Wagner (nominated by @Cosmic Hobo)
50. The Talking Heads (nominated by @claude)

We just need fourteen more to reach the magic number 64.


----------



## Robopop (Jun 15, 2010)

No Beach Boys yet, so many bands and musicians have been influenced by Brian Wilson, even Paul McCartney names Pet Sounds as his favorite album. Their best period is not even the period most associate them with('62-'66), they created some of their best music from '66-'73. I nominate The Beach Boys. If I could chose another artist it would definitely be Jimi Hendrix, I like contrast in my musical preferences, if The Beach Boys represent whitebread, harmonic, california sun soaked fun(or introspection later on) Jimi represents black, funky, dissonant, otherworldly, harder edge.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm glad U2 got in, they are such a great band. There are rumors going around of a possible tour of Metallica/U2/Green Day. SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!


----------

